# Xray M18 Motek, Tekin Ect.



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

Im selling one of my chassis's to focus on one car. It a Xray M18 that has a 140mm SSG Motek chassis and has been converted to the pro outdrives. It also has ceramic bearings and silver pivot balls. It can come as a roller for $130 or with a Tekin B1 ESC, hiteh servo and a new reedy 17 turn motor for $220 Just add your receiver and your ready to go.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Interested. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

give me your email and ill send you some. I not sure if i know you but its the car ive been running at treys. Its dialed!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I believe we have an accord


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Everyone is selling something, especially after I buy some POS off of ebay. lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the car Robert. It works great.


----------

